# The offspring of besseae 'Rob's Choice' AM/AOS



## Drorchid (Mar 9, 2007)

As we just posted pictures of Phrag. besseae 'Rob's Choice' AM/AOS; I thought you guys would be interested to see what it can potentially do as a parent; I had posted a lot of these pictures in previous threads, but I thought it would be nice to see them all together.

Here are some of the offspring that got awarded:

Phrag. Don Wimber 'Wimbledon Giant' AM/AOS (Eric Young 'Mount Millais' AM/AOS (4N) x besseae 'Rob's Choice' AM/AOS)






Phrag. Windsor Castle (Elizabeth Castle 'Glamis' AM/OS x besseae 'Rob's Choice' AM/AOS)





Phrag. Scarlet O'Hara 'Fernbrook' HCC/AOS (Jason Fischer 'Red Warrior' x besseae 'Rob's Choice' AM/AOS)





Phrag. April Fool 'Fool's Gold' (cardinale x besseae 'Rob's Choice')





Phrag. Jimmi Hendrix 'Guitar Player' (April Fool 'Fools Gold' x besseae 'Rob's Choice' AM/AOS)





It is intersting to note that in all these instances Rob's Choice was used as the pollen parent. It seems like we barely have luck in using it as a pod parent.

The only time we got a successfull hybrid with using Rob's Choice as a podparent is when we remade Phrag. Barbara LeAnn (= besseae 'Rob's Choice' AM/AOS x fischeri):






Enjoy!

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Mar 9, 2007)

Yay besseae hybrids!!!


----------



## cdub (Mar 9, 2007)

I'll be right back, I have to go pick Zach up off the floor now.


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 9, 2007)

:clap: WOW!!!!:clap: :drool:


----------



## slippertalker (Mar 9, 2007)

Being a 4N parent, it sure dominates the hybrids.... That's about as dark as Don Wimber gets. Very impressive parent.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Mar 9, 2007)

Great thread to follow up the first! Thank you!


----------



## Heather (Mar 9, 2007)

Chris, can you come and pick me up too please? 

I am thankful that I didn't decide to sell my Scarlet or Don Wimber before they bloomed. They're both in spike now. Yay! Cannot wait to see them! :clap:


----------



## gore42 (Mar 9, 2007)

Very impressive!

- Matt


----------



## NYEric (Mar 9, 2007)

H. Did you get the same crosses?!?


----------



## Heather (Mar 9, 2007)

Eric, 
I have the same Don Wimber. 
Robert was explaining to me he hoped I did not get the Scarlet made with 'Rob's Choice' because only one flower had been exceptional and indeed, I have the Scarlet made with besseae 'Fire Wings'.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Mar 9, 2007)

I saw Orchids Limited's Windsor Castle and the Scarlet OHara at the Wisc O. S. show in Milwaukee. They are truely impressive plants. It is unfortunate that these two hybrids are not productive enough to be widely available. 
Leo


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 9, 2007)

Heather said:


> Chris, can you come and pick me up too please?
> 
> I am thankful that I didn't decide to sell my Scarlet or Don Wimber before they bloomed. They're both in spike now. Yay! Cannot wait to see them! :clap:


you sure you don't want to get rid of that Don Wimber before you move oke: :drool:


----------



## Heather (Mar 9, 2007)

Ron-NY said:


> you sure you don't want to get rid of that Don Wimber before you move oke: :drool:



Sorry, Ron, those two are sticking with me for the foreseeable future. ity:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 9, 2007)

...and with good reason. I've never seen a Don Wimber that red!!!


----------

